# Local Access only can't get internet to connect



## amespina (May 14, 2011)

I'd really appreciate any help you can give me. I have a Compaq Presario Windows Vista.

I currently have a Wireless router. It used to be Netgear. About 2 wks or so, my company changed it and gave me the password.

I am currently connected to the one they changed to but local access only and no internet.

Under Network and Sharing Center, it says: Unidentified network (Public network)
Access: Local only
Connection: Wireless Network Connection (perfectv)


Under Internet Options, Connections , it shows the following connection:
 T-Mobile US
Standard Modem

When I try using the Windows Network Diagnostics, it keeps coming back with the options that havent worked. The options are:

- Plug a cable into the network adapter Local Area Connection 
- Automatically get new IP settings for the network adapter Wireless Network Connection
- A problem with your network router or broadband modem might be preventing an Internet connection

Note: I am always able to connect to the internet wherever free wi-fi is available. If a password is required all I need is to obtain it and enter it without making any changes in the system.

This is the only time Ive had issues getting online, even though I have the password.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> About 2 wks or so, my company changed it and gave me the password.
> I am currently connected to the one they changed to but local access only and no internet.


has it ever worked ? - whats the make and exact model

connect a cable to the router and post an ipconfig /all
did you configure the router for your broadband connection

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you get the same issue if you are connected to the router with an ethernet cable?

Windows Vista can be a pain in the rear end for connectivity.

Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > right click on Command Prompt and choose Run as Administrator. When the command prompt comes up, type *ipconfig/all > info.txt & info.txt*. Then copy and paste the information here.

After that, go back to the command prompt and do the following commands:
*ipconfig/release
ipconfig/renew*

Then do *ipconfig/all > info.txt & info.txt* again and post the results.

---

edit: etaf beat me to it...


----------



## amespina (May 14, 2011)

I have not been able to get online since they changed the wireless router to perfectv.

My computer Make and Model is: Compak Presario CQ50-215NR Notebook PC



Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking Controller 
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-72-0A-A8
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-15-30-A5
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c40c:12d2:139e:7105%10(Preferred) 
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.113.5(Preferred) 
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112845
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-5B-1A-39-00-23-4D-15-30-A5
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3781EDA8-7FB4-4787-8953-9B3CAF69BC48}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{61F5D0D6-5C64-47BC-993F-7EA9B50C7E57}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{B01DDFA1-21F0-45F7-9A18-E25BFD471E9B}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So you have the 169.254 IP address.

If the wireless network name is the same when it was on the previous router, then that may be your problem. Your wireless settings could be different and your router is blocking you.

Do what i mentioned (just the ipconfig release/renew commands and ipconfig/all again) and see if your IPv4 address changes (should be 192.168.1.x or 0.x). If it stays as 169.254 then we would need to reconnect to the wireless modem.

To do that you will need to go to Network and Sharing Centre and then Manage Wireless Networks. Remove the network from the list and any other networks that pertained to this internet service. Then go back to Network and Sharing Centre and Connect To A Network. Reconnect to the network with the password that was given to you for this router. Then you should be connected. If it asks you for a location, choose Home or Private Network

If it still shows unidentified network, you may have a firewall program blocking you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well you have a Atheros AR5007 and running vista - so we have seen issues with that adapter and WPA or WPA2 wireless encryption - so take the wireless encryption off the router
but normally thats does get an IP address and you have a windows provided IP - 169.254.x.x.

I'm a little concerned the router has not been setup correctly - have you configured the router at all ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*IP 169.254.x.x*
An IP adress of 169.254.x.x Microsoft APIPA is a DHCP failover mechanism, when it cannot find a dhcp service, so something is either blocking access or is not running

have you now or in the past had a trail/full version of a security suite like, Norton, mcafee, AVG, Kaspersky or any other security suite, Most Manufacturers will supply a free trail with the PC. - although this is not an issue for free wifi - so i suspect the router is the issue here 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros Wireless Adapter - AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapter over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.*

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

*--- 2) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
*Toshiba* - update has worked for some PCs
*HP* The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does * NOT * apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

*--- 3) * On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

*--- 4) * A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows However, a number of forum members have now successfully used the site to update the driver

However, if you do decide to try the driver, * Please let us know the outcome *

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

